# West Midlands Christmas lunch Sun 13th Dec Much Wenlock



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hi all,
Two bits of good news:-
First is that I have booked our Christmas lunch at the Wenlock edge Inn for the 13th December. If we could meet at 1:00pm ish to sit down at 2:00pm that would be nice.
Could you let me know over the next week or so if you will be joining us as I need to inform the pub as to how many of us will be dining.
Second bit of news is that I have had a phone call from Swindon Audi to tell me that my TTS was starting to be built this morning. So if all goes well I should have it to drive to the lunch in. 

http://www.wenlockedgeinn.co.uk/index.php

List of folks then:-

bozzy96 and Tracy.
TT4PJ and Jackie.
DAZTTC.
VSPURS and Marina.
Redscouse.
Hark and maybe Clare.
shurcomb. 
ttsteve and guest.
TThriller maybe.


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Hmmmm dont think im gonna be able to make this... too much of a rush for me, plus im doing nights then, so ill be shattered! Sorry 

Paul


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

HI Paul,
Try and swap a couple of hours with one of you workmates.


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

Hiya Paul, Where do you work?? I'll send Tracy to cover you!!! how nice am I ??? [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

Around what kind of time will it be on the 13th?


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya Steve,
Arrive at around 1:00pm to sit down for lunch at 2:00pm.


----------



## m4rky (Jul 20, 2008)

Hi Phil

Good news about the TT 

I can definitely make this meet so can you book me and the missus in ta

Cheers


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

Hiya Phil, thanks for the cuppa, book me and Tracy in please !!! 8) 8) 8) 8) 8)


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

m4rky said:


> Hi Phil
> 
> Good news about the TT
> 
> ...


Hiya Mark, are you going to the Breakfast club meet in the morning ?????


----------



## m4rky (Jul 20, 2008)

bozzy96 said:


> m4rky said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Phil
> ...


Hi Steve - I probably being a bit thick here but is that the morning of the 13th? If it is then yes we would be up for that


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

m4rky said:


> bozzy96 said:
> 
> 
> > m4rky said:
> ...


I think your location says it all (and me coming from Tipton!!!) Yes buddy its the morning of the 13th so arrange to meet up and shoot over if you want !! 8) 8) 8) 8) 8)


----------



## m4rky (Jul 20, 2008)

Yep your right there!!

Sounds like a great idea - maybe some of the others may want to come up with us too?


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

m4rky said:


> Yep your right there!!
> 
> Sounds like a great idea - maybe some of the others may want to come up with us too?


Me too 

DAZ


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

No problem guys!!! the more the merrier, but you'll have to follow us in our new toy !!!! :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: 
if you want i can arrange a stand area !!!


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

bozzy96 said:


> No problem guys!!! the more the merrier, but you'll have to follow us in our new toy !!!! :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:
> if you want i can arrange a stand area !!!


 8) be nice if we can all get parked up together.


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

Put me and Marina down for the Lunch!

I hope to get to the Breakfast Club in the morning!


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

New toy bozzy??? :?:

Phil, put me down for dinner please mate, im hoping to make it, defo cannot make the morning though as i finish nights at 7am

Paul


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

he got a nice pink TTS :lol:


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
It's pearl pink actually.


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

TT4PJ said:


> Hiya,
> It's pearl pink actually.


Next you'll be telling me that black looks blue in the sun. :wink:


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Is that why we had Pink TT's in the last thread??


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

DAZTTC said:


> TT4PJ said:
> 
> 
> > Hiya,
> ...


Hiya,
Well it dose to me but then as most of you know I am colour blind.
You would not belive the trouble and expence that this has caused me over the years. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Just joking mate no need to [smiley=bigcry.gif] its only money


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Just me I think Phil


----------



## shurcomb (Jan 6, 2007)

I should be OK to make this one for lunch. Not sure if Rachel can make it yet, will let you know when I have it sorted either way.

Cheers,
Stuart


----------



## m4rky (Jul 20, 2008)

DAZTTC said:


> bozzy96 said:
> 
> 
> > No problem guys!!! the more the merrier, but you'll have to follow us in our new toy !!!! :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:
> ...


Good idea


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

Hiya all , well loved the speculation on the TT must admit just for a laugh pink would have been my first choice but as soon as it left the forecourt it would'nt have been worth it's weight in Scrap !!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
so as we've always had a convertible we've just took delivery of a TT s line special edition roadster, monza silver, 19 inch graphite wheels, Bose, and in goes the Kenwood dvd system, sorry to disappoint on the pink lads but maybe next time eh !!!! (god its difficult typing with a limp wrist!!)

Anyway so do you want me / Phil to enquire about booking space for the club at the meet ?? [smiley=gossip.gif] [smiley=gossip.gif] [smiley=gossip.gif] [smiley=gossip.gif] [smiley=gossip.gif] 
let us know !! :lol: :lol:


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Nice one mate roadster i rest my case :lol: :wink: well that will be x 2 new MK2 roadsters at the meet very 8)

Steve if you could sort out the mid brec club meet that would be grate mate. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

DAZ

PS silver is faster


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

Hiya Guys, OK then as we've had a bit of interest on the Breakfast club meet then i'll e-mail them and get a space sorted, can you guys let me know who's coming that morning so that i can let know how space to give us, we don't want to mix with porsche poseurs or corsa c**ks !!! :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Breakfast club meet x 1


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

Hiya guys and Gals,

First things first, I know this has been mentioned on another thread but I think I speak for all the West Mids Girls and Guys I would like wish Phil and Family all the best at this difficult time,Our thoughts are with you,

Ok then guys so who is up for the breakfast club meet the morning of the lunch ?? as mentioned would be nice to put a decent show together to show the chavs with Vauxhall corsa boom boxes and the Focus ST criminals what a proper car should look like and how it should be built !!!

let me know and i'll book the space accordingly !!!!


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

I should be there.


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

Sorry guys, will have to miss this one and the lunch too. Will be away for the weekend, wedding anniversary


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

forest said:


> Sorry guys, will have to miss this one and the lunch too. Will be away for the weekend, wedding anniversary


Never mind mate have a good crimbo and we will see you in the new year.

DAZ


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Bit of a bump on this post

Also to let you know i 'SHOULD' be able to make this afterall. Whats the crack with the stand @ Cosford? Is it a go-er or not?

Thanks

Paul


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

Hiya Paul, still waiting for the guys to come back to me !! :?: :?: :?: :?:


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Redscouse said:


> Bit of a bump on this post
> 
> Also to let you know i 'SHOULD' be able to make this afterall. Whats the crack with the stand @ Cosford? Is it a go-er or not?
> 
> ...


Nice one Paul. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

DAZ


----------



## m4rky (Jul 20, 2008)

We will still be going


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

sorted !!! Anybody else ????????????????????????????? :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

[smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

Come on guys !!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

I'm going to be at the Breakfast Club and the meal if all goes to plan!


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

VSPURS said:


> I'm going to be at the Breakfast Club and the meal if all goes to plan!


Long time no see bud.

DAZ 8)


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
Looking forward to seeing you all soon. New toy is almost with me and have even found a TT armrest supplier who can get me one in Chennai brown. I will then be able to remove the silly chocolate eclair off the hand brake!


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

DAZTTC said:


> VSPURS said:
> 
> 
> > I'm going to be at the Breakfast Club and the meal if all goes to plan!
> ...


I know, seems like ages!


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

No promises, but I'll see if I can make it over for the lunch.

Dave


----------



## TT-Minxx (Sep 9, 2006)

Come on you guys, who's joining us on the Mid Mids Bash on Thursday 10th?

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=155812

Hope to see some of you there


----------



## stevebeechTA (May 16, 2009)

I have asked the wife and she says yes, So i can come along if thats ok  any one Elle's coming from the East mids area


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

stevebeechTA said:


> I have asked the wife and she says yes, So i can come along if thats ok  any one Elle's coming from the East mids area


Nice one Steve see you there mate. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

DAZ


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

So bozzy are we all sorted for the breakfast club meet ?

DAZ 8)


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

DAZTTC said:


> So bozzy are we all sorted for the breakfast club meet ?
> 
> DAZ 8)


I'm coming to the Breakfast Club and the Christmas Dinner!

What's the timings for each?


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Breakfast time and Dinner time :lol: :wink:


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

DAZTTC said:


> Breakfast time and Dinner time :lol: :wink:


I'm pleased you've cleared that up for me!


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

VSPURS said:


> DAZTTC said:
> 
> 
> > Breakfast time and Dinner time :lol: :wink:
> ...


Mate i think we need to be there for 8:30 if we are showing are cars. 

DAZ


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Hoping we are on the stand, if not ill just turn up for the dinner


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

DAZTTC said:


> VSPURS said:
> 
> 
> > DAZTTC said:
> ...


Can I meet you before?


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Redscouse said:


> Hoping we are on the stand, if not ill just turn up for the dinner


Yes if not i will go about 9:30-10:00 am Steve weather permitting.

DAZ


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Can I meet you before?[/quote]

Yes mate we normally meet in the lay by just off the roundabout off the M54.


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

DAZTTC said:


> Can I meet you before?


Yes mate we normally meet in the lay by just off the roundabout off the M54. [/quote]

Im up for meeting there also if we are on the stand as mentioned  

Paul


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Redscouse said:


> DAZTTC said:
> 
> 
> > Can I meet you before?
> ...


Im up for meeting there also if we are on the stand as mentioned  

Paul[/quote]

OK bud 8)

DAZ


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

Redscouse said:


> DAZTTC said:
> 
> 
> > Can I meet you before?
> ...


Im up for meeting there also if we are on the stand as mentioned  

Paul[/quote]

What will determine if we have a stand?

When will we know?


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

VSPURS said:


> Redscouse said:
> 
> 
> > DAZTTC said:
> ...


What will determine if we have a stand?

When will we know?[/quote]

bozzy said he would sort it out :?

DAZ


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

Ok, I'll wait to hear!


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
Meet at the pub at 1:00pm for siting down to lunch at 2:00pm. However, You are welcome to arrive earlier and have a drink and a chat.


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

TT4PJ said:


> Hiya,
> Meet at the pub at 1:00pm for siting down to lunch at 2:00pm. However, You are welcome to arrive earlier and have a drink and a chat.


Looking forward to it Phil. 

DAZ


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Brother is probably going to come to the breakfast club with us in his mini. Not sure about lunch, have you handed in numbers Phil or just turn up?


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Hark said:


> Brother is probably going to come to the breakfast club with us in his mini. Not sure about lunch, have you handed in numbers Phil or just turn up?


So he got another mini then. 

DAZ


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
I have booked the table for 14 of us. However, they are flexible so the more the merrier.


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

DAZTTC said:


> Hark said:
> 
> 
> > Brother is probably going to come to the breakfast club with us in his mini. Not sure about lunch, have you handed in numbers Phil or just turn up?
> ...


He's on number 2 now. Needs another load of work doing before Sunday mind you. :roll:


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

Hellooo Guys !!! I have e-mailed the Midlands breakfast club and asked for a spot for 10 cars. but if more turn up then hey ho !!! can i suggest we meet in the lay by at 8.30 am guys as if the weathers ok then it gets pretty busy there !!

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

HIYA GUYS, HAD IT CONFIRMED TODAY, SITE FOR 10 CARS AT COSFORD SUNDAY !!! [smiley=gossip.gif] [smiley=gossip.gif] [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

bozzy96 said:


> HIYA GUYS, HAD IT CONFIRMED TODAY, SITE FOR 10 CARS AT COSFORD SUNDAY !!! [smiley=gossip.gif] [smiley=gossip.gif] [smiley=gossip.gif]


Nice one Steve   

Im hoping to be there, im currently going, but should things change ill post on here or send someone a text message

So we gonna meet in the lay-by just off the M54 then? And if so is 08:30 early enough?

Paul


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

bozzy96 said:


> HIYA GUYS, HAD IT CONFIRMED TODAY, SITE FOR 10 CARS AT COSFORD SUNDAY !!! [smiley=gossip.gif] [smiley=gossip.gif] [smiley=gossip.gif]


Me Me Me Please!


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

bozzy96 said:


> HIYA GUYS, HAD IT CONFIRMED TODAY, SITE FOR 10 CARS AT COSFORD SUNDAY !!! [smiley=gossip.gif] [smiley=gossip.gif] [smiley=gossip.gif]


Nice one Steve thanks for sorting it out for us mate see you Sunday. :wink:

DAZ


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

HIYA GUYS !!!! FOR THE GUYS GOING TO THE MEET, YES IF WE CAN ALL BE THERE FOR 8.30 THAT'LL BE PEACHY, WE CAN GET IN THE MAIN AREA THEN !!! OBVIOUSLY THE WEATHER IS GOING TO BE A MAIN FACTOR THIS WEEKEND, SO TAKE CARE GETTING THERE AND AS MENTIONED IF WE CAN MEET IN THE LAYBY JUST OFF JUNC 3 AND THEN GO ON IN,

STACEY TO WIN THE X FACTOR !!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

bozzy96 said:


> HIYA GUYS !!!! FOR THE GUYS GOING TO THE MEET, YES IF WE CAN ALL BE THERE FOR 8.30 THAT'LL BE PEACHY, WE CAN GET IN THE MAIN AREA THEN !!! OBVIOUSLY THE WEATHER IS GOING TO BE A MAIN FACTOR THIS WEEKEND, SO TAKE CARE GETTING THERE AND AS MENTIONED IF WE CAN MEET IN THE LAYBY JUST OFF JUNC 3 AND THEN GO ON IN,
> 
> STACEY TO WIN THE X FACTOR !!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


The directions to the layby are off at junc three of the M54? and then what? Left? Right?


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

ahh yes directions !! good idea, see coming from Tipton, not too bright !! turn left layby just on left !!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Steve mate

If you look on your keyboard buddy, on the left hand side about half way up is a button, which will have CAPS LOCK written on it. When you start typing, make sure you hit that to turn shouting mode off mate :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Anyway, 08:30 at the lay-by it is 

Yes for people coming from Brum way its off @ Junction 3 on M54, left at the Island and the laybay is about 200 yards infront on you 

See you all then 

Paul


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

I stand by my Excuse " I'm from Tipton" !!!! now wheres that lump of coal - I'm Hungry !! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

What time you leaving Bozzy? I'm prob gonna get on M5 junc 2 then m6 then m54? Meeting my brother at junc 2. Any good for you?

Are you going straight from Cosford to the pub for dinner?


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

meet at 8am if you want buddy !!!


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

bozzy96 said:


> meet at 8am if you want buddy !!!


Where at junc 2? 
I was going to pull in just before the junction and get him to missed call me as he passes junc 3. Then we should join up in transit. We'll have to be steady as it's only a 1.3l mini. Cool little thing though, just careful you don't squash it.


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

Mc Ds if you want !!! :lol:


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Brap brap brap. Init Bruv.


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

mines a double breakfast burger with a side order of breakfast burger with breakfast burgers on a bun, yummy !! see you 8am sunday Buddy !!! off on T lash !!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Guys, see you @ 08:30 tomorrow morning at the lay-by. If its getting late and you need to move on and im not there, can somebody give me a bell please as im off out on the pish tonight at my works crimbo do hehe. Hoping to be there still, but the car might be average when it comes to how clean it is :lol: 07901917759

Cheers

Paul


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hi Paul,
It's "out on the piss". You had a drink already?


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

TT4PJ said:


> Hi Paul,
> It's "out on the piss". You had a drink already?


You joining us in the morning Phil ??


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
No, sorry Jackie is not too well. Has a tummy bug so am looking after her. She has insisted though that I attend the lunch tomorrow. Hopefully she will be ok to be with me.


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

See you in the morning guys.


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

DAZTTC said:


> See you in the morning guys.


I just hope I find the layby!


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

VSPURS said:


> DAZTTC said:
> 
> 
> > See you in the morning guys.
> ...


Mate just follow the RAF sign should be a few TT's in the layby bud :roll: :wink:

DAZ


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Guys, why are we showing our cars today, its bloody freezing!!!!!! :lol: :lol:

I do wonder if many will be there today :?

I will bring my shades


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

Redscouse said:


> Guys, why are we showing our cars today, its bloody freezing!!!!!! :lol: :lol:
> 
> I do wonder if many will be there today :?
> 
> I will bring my shades


Be there soon!


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Good tern out this morning but bloody freezing so I've come home for a warm see you all at the pub. 

DAZ


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

DAZTTC said:


> Good tern out this morning but bloody freezing so I've come home for a worm see you all at the pub.
> 
> DAZ


Daz, is that a Telford tradition..... the worm?? I shouldnt i ask? :lol:

Right guys been home for a bit now after speeding off before you lot, unable to sleep (knew it), so gonna work all of tonight and try to survive :lol:

Good meet and catch up chaps and ladies, good to see you all again, hope you have a good Crimbo and New Year 

Paul


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
Was really nice to see you all again. Meal I thought was good and the pub very nice.
I will sort something out in the new year for us to get together again.
By the way I owe someone a thump for the word. "CHICKEN" that was shouted across the carpark to me. It was one of those times where lowering the roof seemed like a good idea at the time.


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

TT4PJ said:


> Hiya,
> Was really nice to see you all again. Meal I thought was good and the pub very nice.
> I will sort something out in the new year for us to get together again.
> By the way I owe someone a thump for the word. "CHICKEN" that was shouted across the carpark to me. It was one of those times where lowering the roof seemed like a good idea at the time.


 :lol: I suppose "CHICKEN" was a little harsh you did make it to the junction of the car park :roll: :wink:

Thanks to all for a nice day 

bozzy96 that was a fun drive home mate :wink: :twisted:

DAZ 8)


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

Sorry Phil but with all due respect " what the frog were you thinking" sorry buddy but a few more months before the roof can come down !!

Daz, that was a top bit of fun coming back, we got back a hell of a lot quicker than we got there , I think the highlight was coming over that brow of a hill just touching 110mph with the back end letting go !!!! and not just the cars either !!    still a bit of counter steer and a quick change of undies and on we went !!! Tracy loved it ,

Thanks for a good day yesterday all and look forward to the next one !!

See you all soon !!!

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
Well it is a new toy and you can lower the hood while your driving along. :wink: 
I will have a look at the map and sort another venue out for the new year. I will promise to keep my lid firmly closed too.
Just had a thought, dose anyone have a fancy for a certain place in the Midlands that they would like to suggest, or are you all OK with me arranging it?


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Phil,

Your the rep mate, and i think most of the frequent attendee's will not mind if its an hour or so run, or just down the road from where they live. I know i certainly dont, i quite enjoy trying different pubs in different areas out 

Paul


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

bozzy96 said:


> Sorry Phil but with all due respect " what the frog were you thinking" sorry buddy but a few more months before the roof can come down !!
> 
> Daz, that was a top bit of fun coming back, we got back a hell of a lot quicker than we got there , I think the highlight was coming over that brow of a hill just touching 110mph with the back end letting go !!!!  and not just the cars either !!    still a bit of counter steer and a quick change of undies and on we went !!! Tracy loved it ,
> 
> ...


   coming over that brow of a hill just touching 110mph with the back end letting go !!!! yes thats a good little privet road we were on told you it was. :wink:

Phil any were you like mate see you all in the new year.

DAZ 8)


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Check it out






Subscribe also 

Paul


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Redscouse said:


> Check it out
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Some nice TT's there good vid mate. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

DAZ 8)


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

Nice filming, I bet Steven Spielberg is shitting himself !!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

bozzy96 said:


> Nice filming, I bet Steven Spielberg is shitting himself !!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


 :lol:

DAZ


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Alright alright, no need to take the mic.

I wont bother filming your motor next time Steve :wink:

Paul


----------



## shurcomb (Jan 6, 2007)

Yeah, cheers guys for a nice meet. The pub grub was up to the usual high standards you are setting Phil!

I look forward to the meet in the new year and hopefully it wont clash with any of Rachels outings either.

I don't mind where abouts in the midlands we go for a meet, like the others said it is nice to go for a drive and then some good grub.

Cheers,
Stuart


----------

